# Lapierre Dh 720 - Kurbel streift am Hinterbau!!!Hilfe!!!



## Jo1987 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

an meinem Lapierre Dh 720 Modell 2010 streift die Kurbel der Antriebsseite am Hinterbau.
Ich kann mir nicht erklären wo die Ursache des Problems liegt.
Hinterbau sieht nicht verbogen aus.
Kurbel ist ok.
Spacer am Trettlager fehlt auch keiner, da bei einem 92 mm breiten Trettlager kein Spacer verbaut wird.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Wie sieht das bei euren Bikes aus? 
Wie viel Luft ist da zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Ollibolli11 (29. Juni 2015)

Für mich sieht der Kurbelarm verbogen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomilla7777 (24. August 2021)

Hi, hab das gleiche bike und auch gerade das gleiche Problem. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## esmirald_h (24. August 2021)

6 Jahre später und zuletzt 2017 angemeldet 😉


----------



## Tomilla7777 (25. August 2021)

Nach 500 Meter bikepark, ergab dieses Kurbel streifen am Hinterbau einen Rahmenbruch.


----------

